# Divorce court yesterday......



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

So, me and the now ex wifey show up to court yesterday to finalize our stuff. I'm sitting there early, and she walks in. She sits right next to me and just starts chatting it up. Asked me if I was nervous and had anxiety. I respond with an abosolute "wtf" facial expression, "No." She said, "I am so nervous that my period came four days early, and I have diareah." I look at her and respond, "Well, put on your big girl panties because we are about to walk in." 

What in the world is wrong with this crazy chick? If you have that much anxiety about something, do something about it! She was so scared the judge was going to ask her questions about why she didn't have a job, etc. Be an adult. Goodness. I am so glad I don't have to put up with this garbage anymore in a marriage relationship. 

Do normal people act like this?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you ever heard that girls like attention?


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, I guess so, but, she hasn't wanted my attention for 2 years. It is just strange. I personally don't want anything to do with her outside of coparenting. She made the comment as I dropped the kids off this morning and they complained about a couple of things, "Momma really needs to get a real job."

Her self esteem is crap, and I, for one, am over it.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

People act strange in strange situations. Some people just can't stand the official nature of a court room.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

